# Fish drawings



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I might do some more of these if I have time.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey could you draw ash for me?
Sorry about the flaring XD
It's impossible to get a picture without it.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Sure ! It might take me a bit to get it done (juggling work and personal haha) but I'd love to he's a cutie


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah thank you so much ^_^ 
I can't wait to see it!
Take all the time you need


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you draw my betta Valentino?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Omg I can't resist <3 these are so beautiful :-D


Can you please draw Perry?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry it took so long. I tried to get it out as soon as I could but work has been draining me.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG he's perfect that sums him up wonderfully 
Thank you so much~


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

You're welcome !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

!if you have the time of day, could you draw a pic of my fish. Haha I don't want to post a photo yet, so you don't have too get burried in all the art and work


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Blu, go ahead and post it :> I'll probably be working on them today and tomorrow seeing as they are my days off and I have nothing to be worried about


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, thanks so much! Here is my still unnamed hm btf male 

No need to rush on making my request! Take a break  it must be hard work!?

:lol:


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Not really, more relaxing than anything(when my tablet works xD)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

XD! Yeah, I've had enough my this smart phone...especially when auto correct annoys me pfft.

I really wish I was talented just like you


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love one of Ponyo,

he's a delta tail but he's a little bit torn up so please ignore the damage on his fins.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Had to take advantage of that name starlight xD
Whoops.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol you just made my day thanks


----------



## EmFishy (Sep 24, 2014)

would you mind doing one of my Poseidon? i could try getting a nice picture of him later today when i get home. most of mine are kinda yellowed due to lighting, so his true colors aren't right. but of the lot i think he's my most handsome (although my Ares would disagree)

but i wanted to ask first, it seemed like you were getting lots of interest.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

It might be sometime next week before I can finish everyone's drawings. I don't mind more sign ups but I've been having trouble with my home laptop connecting to my graphics tablet. My computers over 3 years old and is falling apart xD


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

wow could you do my dahvie for me?  are these pictures good enough


----------



## EmFishy (Sep 24, 2014)

my Poseidon would love a picture done of him. i did, unfortunately, have to take him out of his tank because he was being very active in the tank. so i put him in the little container in front of Jasper's tank. cue Poseidon being 'i'm big and bad'


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Couldn't think of anything witty xD
Hope I got her colors right


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you draw Hansel for me? Please


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Eeek! I can't wait!!! 

Lol, those eyes tho!!! <3 very cute and sassy!


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

If you have a little spare time would you draw Tango for me? If not, I am totally fine :-D


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

better picture of my boy dahvie that i had aked you to draw on the 2nd page cant wait to see how he turns out


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

These doodles might be on hold for a little bit until I get a new cord for my tablet. The wires snapped so my tablet is out of commission. I can do traditional pencil sketches and take pictures/scan then but that's about it right now.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It's all right! Take your time!! Thanks for all te hard work so far!!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

take your time


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Crossroads said:


> Couldn't think of anything witty xD
> Hope I got her colors right


 Thanks so much :-D


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my, your great at drawing!!!

Can you do my boy?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll probably start these back up after christmas due to needing a new computer. After that I'd love to add you to the list....would you like me to interpret his tail as a full tail or just draw him with the damage?


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I'd like full tail; yah he's a big tail biter.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

okey doke


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you do Rory? Sorry about the sidewaysness.


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwww heheh your drawings are so cute and sassy.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I know you've probably been kinda busy with all the requests, but would you be willing to do my boy Nightmare? There's more pictures in my album if you'll do him and need them.

Oh, and take as much time as you need.


----------

